# Notorious RBG



## This_person

“Emily, you know that that line, which you quoted accurately, was vastly misinterpreted,” [Ginsburg] said. “I was surprised that the court went as far as it did in _Roe v. Wade_, and I did think that with the Medicaid reimbursement cases down the road that perhaps the court was thinking it did want more women to have access to reproductive choice. At the time, there was a concern about too many people inhabiting our planet. There was an organization called Zero Population Growth.” She continued, “In the press, there were articles about the danger of crowding our planet. So there was at the time of _Roe v. Wade_ considerable concern about overpopulation.”


----------



## stgislander

You mean people are no longer concerned about planet overpopulation?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> You mean people are no longer concerned about planet overpopulation?


We're overpopulated by 4 - 5 billion already.


----------



## Monello

jrt_ms1995 said:


> We're overpopulated by 4 - 5 billion already.


I blame this on the Chinese and the Indians.


----------



## This_person

stgislander said:


> You mean people are no longer concerned about planet overpopulation?


Only a fool is not concerned about that to some degree.  Killing people does not seem the most reasonable answer though.


----------



## gemma_rae

Bearing in mind that in an insane world, the sane man must appear insane, isn't invoking reproductive choice after conceiving much like deciding against suicide after jumping off a bridge?


----------

